# Claim on insurance



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm thinking of changing my insurance, and while there's plenty of advice on here as to who to go to, have any of you actually made a claim?
Who was it with and how did it go?


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

The obvious one which isn't known for problems is Petplan of course - I have claimed from them recently and they're very quick, 2-3 weeks. Other than that I'd say check with your vet because they will be up to date with how companies are behaving and it isn't always obvious to us. Companies change so ones vets will deal with direct also change and I'd say it is a good indication. One company which currently has a very bad name for dragging its heels is Direct Line - at least on b2b payouts.

The other thing I like about Petplan is the long lead time they give before you need to claim. It's twelve months which meant I could put in a single claim for what I'd come to realise was an ongoing condition and never thought to claim for individual visits (thank you my vet for pointing it out). Some insurers are as short as three months. This sort of thing may not matter to you but it is worth checking if it might.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

havoc said:


> The obvious one which isn't known for problems is Petplan of course - I have claimed from them recently and they're very quick, 2-3 weeks. Other than that I'd say check with your vet because they will be up to date with how companies are behaving and it isn't always obvious to us. Companies change so ones vets will deal with direct also change and I'd say it is a good indication. One company which currently has a very bad name for dragging its heels is Direct Line - at least on b2b payouts.
> 
> The other thing I like about Petplan is the long lead time they give before you need to claim. It's twelve months which meant I could put in a single claim for what I'd come to realise was an ongoing condition and never thought to claim for individual visits (thank you my vet for pointing it out). Some insurers are as short as three months. This sort of thing may not matter to you but it is worth checking if it might.


Thank you for your reply, but I was asking more about business insurance for a dog walker/sitter


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Ah - sorry.


----------

